# done with pee pee pads!!!



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Libby is 7 months old and decided she no longer wants to use the pee pads. I really hate to see the pee pads go. Having her use the pee pads made thing so easy on me but she will not use them for nothing now. I bring her outside many times a day to potty. I have a fenced in yard but worry about letting her go outside without me. My girl is growing up:crying:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats!! Bella abandoned her pee pads several months ago as well. I still keep them handy for inclement weather. She hates to use them - much prefers to go outside - but seems to understand when she must use them.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Louie has graduated also, Molly is starting to follow his lead. It's less expensive but sad our babies want to be independent.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My kids still use the pads when the weather outside is frightful...but my dear it is so delightful..to have a nice clean, warm, pad in the garage when it it is raining outside. Now I prefer that they go out in the garage and use a pad, than go outside and get wet and muddy. It is a good thing that we have options to suit our lifestyle.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good for you. We live in a condo and still use ours. Nice when they know how to use both.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Ivy abandoned the pads as soon as she realized that I would take her outside regularly. When our weather got REALLY nasty last month I tried to convince her to use the pad so we wouldn't have to go outside in 35* temps with heavy rain and 40+ mph winds but she would not be convinced. I put the pad in the corner where they used to be and even tried outside on the covered front porch. But she would have none of it. Grass. She wanted grass.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

IvysMom said:


> Ivy abandoned the pads as soon as she realized that I would take her outside regularly. When our weather got REALLY nasty last month I tried to convince her to use the pad so we wouldn't have to go outside in 35* temps with heavy rain and 40+ mph winds but she would not be convinced. I put the pad in the corner where they used to be and even tried outside on the covered front porch. But she would have none of it. Grass. She wanted grass.


Ben is the same way. Stopped using them around 5 months and its outside or nothing. He can hold his pee a VERY LONG time so I always give in and take him out in the rain with the umbrella over HIM while I get soaked.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm glad that mine use pee pads!! Having 4 dogs I would be taking a dog out all day !! I don't have to clean dirty feet or brush leaves out of their hair. All of my other dogs were only outside trained. This has made my life so much easier. I agree with Sylvia..it is good to have options to suit our lifestyle.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well The Pee Pee Pad-I Think we have all been there.*
*Choices-Thank God--Weather and health Caused me to use them-In the summer he gets out to potty alot. So I do use them. I have a nice holder tha will set them in place.*
*But if Yogi Want them to chew up-Well he still can get them out.*

*He Has Alot of Potty Quirks-I Wont go there.*
*Yogie said oh Mom-Stop What Are the girls going to think about me??*


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I take Kelly on a walk twice a day but she still uses the pee pad I keep for her in the bathroom. My other dog only goes potty outside; I kinda wish he would use pee pads too!! It would be so much easier for when I can't take them out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't have Izzy on the pee pads at all, my dh wouldn't have it. She goes outside like clockwork. Was raining here this morning, but she doesn't care, unlike our Yorkie, who will pee in the garage on a tire before he goes out in the rain. I had to wash her feet and face in the kitchen sink before I would let her back on the floor, she was very wet and a little muddy after her pee this morning.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> Ben is the same way. Stopped using them around 5 months and its outside or nothing. He can hold his pee a VERY LONG time so I always give in and take him out in the rain with the umbrella over HIM while I get soaked.


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Bella goes outside, we didn't work with the pee pads enough  I wish she would use them for those bad weather days. Do you think she could be trained now to do both?


----------

